# Lamprologus Multifasciatus or Lamprologus Brevis?



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

*What is your shell dweller pet of choice?*​
Lamprologus Multifasciatus1770.83%Lamprologus Brevis625.00%Other14.17%


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been fascinated with shell dwellers. I'm starting my homework before deciding if I want to setup a new tank for them. I want to find out from everyone what there is to say about these two types. Advantages and disadvantages. Perhaps there's another species that you would recommend over these two.

Just so you are aware, I currently have 1m/2f brevis that are sharing a tank with mixed cichlids. Unfortunately, my lfs do not sell brevis but have lots of multifasciatus. So you can see my dilemma. Could they strive together in the same tank? Assuming the minimum tank size 35 gallon to 72 gallon maximum.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Multies are my favorite for personality and breeding behavior. In a large enough tank (at least 3 feet long) you can keep multies and brevis together.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

I like the brevis for its colors I have both and for now my brevis are my favorite. But I have hurd great stories about multis. But im trying to find a male have 6 females 

I agree with triscuit as long as its 3 ft you should be fine :thumb: but remember they stay on the bottom so height is not a factor


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

multies r cool for colony behavior but *** found ocellatus have more spunk in general. 
just my two cents


----------

